# Constant water temperature 19Celcius



## Shtopor (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello everyone, I have a problem and don't really know where I should look for answers. Here it is: Greenhouse. I need to use about 800 liters of water for irrigation of the greenhouse during 24 hour periods (so it is going to be every 30 mins most likely, water temperature should be between 16 celcius and 23C. How should I go about keeping temperature constant? DO I just install 1 tonn tank and heat it? but I didn't fund anything like it on the market, another way I thought was to have small tank with hot water (just like the one in household and use thermal valve to mix cold water from the in line and hot water from the hotwatertank, but I don't know if thremal valve can keep water at 19C plus/minus 2/3 degrees without too much deviation, besides all thermal valves are for hot water applications and I don't know if they can be adjusted for 'warm' water that I need. If someone has knowledge in this field please let me know. Thank you in advance. 
Ps It is not marihuana grow up.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Wait for it....


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Shtopor said:


> Hello everyone, I have a problem and don't really know where I should look for answers. Here it is: Greenhouse. I need to use about 800 liters of water for irrigation of the greenhouse during 24 hour periods (so it is going to be every 30 mins most likely, water temperature should be between 16 celcius and 23C. How should I go about keeping temperature constant? DO I just install 1 tonn tank and heat it? but I didn't fund anything like it on the market, another way I thought was to have small tank with hot water (just like the one in household and use thermal valve to mix cold water from the in line and hot water from the hotwatertank, but I don't know if thremal valve can keep water at 19C plus/minus 2/3 degrees without too much deviation, besides all thermal valves are for hot water applications and I don't know if they can be adjusted for 'warm' water that I need. If someone has knowledge in this field please let me know. Thank you in advance.
> Ps It is not marihuana grow up.


no marihuana.. no help.. :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

